# Progress on Rootless Paph.



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 10, 2016)

So, lazy me finally repotted this poor guy up just yesterday.
I should have done this over two months ago right when the top came off without roots.

The first picture was taken in July 15.
The rootless part had been in a zip loc bag with moist paper towel for about a couple of weeks at this point, and you can see two root tips starting.

I tried to keep the paper moist, but there were more than two occasions where I got lazy and dried it up thus those new roots dried up.

Then, just yesterday, I finally potted it up.

I was glad to see a brand new root, but even much fatter and hairier than ever was growing! Not seen here, but at the other side, another root is growing.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks!

will see which one flowers first now that I have two plants of the same, sort of.


----------

